# "Forestry Officer" Killed yesterday



## GRTimberCO (Mar 13, 2014)

http://www.odmp.org/officer/22038-officer-jason-crisp
http://charlotte.twcnews.com/conten...and-elderly-couple-dead-in-burke-co--shooting

This happened in the next county just to the north of us. Sounds like a very sad story. What I'm trying to figure out is what the officers job was. I'm guessing park ranger... maybe. Best I can tell from the news stories, the suspect killed his parents. He then fled in a stolen car then abandoned a vehicle and fled into the woods on foot. Law enforcement pinned him down to a 1 mile perimeter. At some point the suspect killed this "Forestry Officer" and the officers service dog. Very sad for all involved. But what would this officer's job have been with the U.S. Forestry Service that would involve him carrying a service weapon and having a serch dog?

*Officer, suspect and elderly couple dead in Burke Co. shooting*

By: Brad Broders
Updated 03/12/2014 09:39 PM
ShareThis




Facebook



Tweet



Email






Text size: +-




*TWC News*: Officer, suspect and elderly couple dead in Burke Co. shooting
*Play now*
Time Warner Cable video customers:
Sign in with your TWC ID to access our video clips.
 Sign in 

Get my TWC ID
Get TWC service
Read the FAQ
To view our videos, you need to
enable JavaScript. Learn how.install Adobe Flash 9 or above. Install now.
Then come back here and refresh the page.
BURKE COUNTY -- A U.S. Forestry Service law enforcement officer, an elderly couple, their son and a K9 dog are all dead after a string of shootings Wednesday in Burke County.
Deputies found the bodies of Levi and Rhonda Whisnant at a home in Morganton, which led to manhunt for Troy Whisnant, the couple's son.

Authorities said Whisnant killed the forestry officer, and he was also later killed by law enforcement.
In the midst of a dramatic manhunt, Burke County Sheriff Steve Whisenant remembered the bravery of a U.S. Forestry Service officer who would later lose his life in the line of duty.
"I spoke with that officer here at the command post prior to him being deployed. Fine officer coming to do his duty and our hearts go out to the family," said Sheriff Whisenant.
The officer and his K9 were killed Wednesday off of Fish Hatchery Road in Morganton.

Authorities were called to check on a couple who were found dead in their home.

The couple's son, Troy David Whisnant, was determined as a suspect in that case. Multiple agencies were called to find the armed man.
"We put officers in the woods and the K9 team, subsequently, was tracking the person and a shot was fired and one of our officers, a U.S. Forestry Service officer, was fatally wounded," said Sheriff Whisenant.
The Burke County sheriff said Avery County deputies and state troopers found Whisnant nearby.

Authorities said he had stolen firearms and the weapon of the dead forestry officer.
"They commanded him to lay the weapon down. He fired a shot at the officers, they returned fire, fatally wounding the suspect," said Sheriff Whisenant.
The FBI is investigating the deadly shooting of the fallen U.S. Forestry Service officer.

The SBI is looking into the shooting of the suspect and which law enforcement officer fired the deadly shot.
Deputies still aren't sure when the elderly couple died, but the Burke County sheriff said they had been


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 13, 2014)

Sad. Too bad he didn't just kill himself


----------



## slowp (Mar 13, 2014)

LEO. I haven't watched he video, but the USDA For*est* Service person who packs a gun, and taser, and everything else is a Law Enforcement Officer. They have a different badge and their vehicles have Law Enforcement on them. There aren't very many of them. I had a very nice one for a neighbor in CA and he was getting death threats about his pet dog so I took care of her when he was gone. 

The Forest Service has different levels of law enforcement. Any employee can go get information needed for a ticket, the next level has some training involved and after that you can write tickets--I only did one because it was so blatant I had to, and then there are the people with the guns, who are in a different funding and supervisory group.

That's it.


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 13, 2014)

slowp said:


> LEO. I haven't watched he video, but the USDA For*est* Service person who packs a gun, and taser, and everything else is a Law Enforcement Officer. They have a different badge and their vehicles have Law Enforcement on them. There aren't very many of them. I had a very nice one for a neighbor in CA and he was getting death threats about his pet dog *so I took care of her when he was gone. *
> 
> The Forest Service has different levels of law enforcement. Any employee can go get information needed for a ticket, the next level has some training involved and after that you can write tickets--I only did one because it was so blatant I had to, and then there are the people with the guns, who are in a different funding and supervisory group.
> 
> That's it.


You killed his dog?!?!?!


----------



## slowp (Mar 13, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> You killed his dog?!?!?!


 
Yeah, right. Nope, we had a dog care thing going on. He'd come over and get my dog and take her for walks with his dog on his days off, and I'd do the same.


----------



## Wow (Feb 22, 2022)

GRTimberCO said:


> http://www.odmp.org/officer/22038-officer-jason-crisp
> http://charlotte.twcnews.com/conten...and-elderly-couple-dead-in-burke-co--shooting
> 
> This happened in the next county just to the north of us. Sounds like a very sad story. What I'm trying to figure out is what the officers job was. I'm guessing park ranger... maybe. Best I can tell from the news stories, the suspect killed his parents. He then fled in a stolen car then abandoned a vehicle and fled into the woods on foot. Law enforcement pinned him down to a 1 mile perimeter. At some point the suspect killed this "Forestry Officer" and the officers service dog. Very sad for all involved. But what would this officer's job have been with the U.S. Forestry Service that would involve him carrying a service weapon and having a serch dog?
> ...


I'm wondering, Could the Sheriff be related to the suspect? Looks like same Last names except one has an E. Very close names if I read it correctly. Maybe a distant relative. I know two relatives almost same name. Families came from Europe years ago at different times. I understand that happened a lot back at Ellis Island.


----------



## ken morgan (Feb 22, 2022)

Zombie Thread! Wow, the OP last posted in 2015... my guess is he is not coming back.


----------



## Wow (Feb 22, 2022)

ken morgan said:


> Zombie Thread! Wow, the OP last posted in 2015... my guess is he is not coming back.


Ha. Ha.. That's what I get for doing my home work and trying to read on ArboristSite at the same time..At 75, i'm not as good at multitasking as I once way.. Ha. Ha.. I never noticed the dates. The good news is at 3:20 on Tuesday Feb, 2022. I finished my daily class for Tuesday already.. Ha. Ha.. Now to get some sleep. IF it's not raining manana I plan to cut more wood..That Echo cs590 is clean and ready to show it's self off..I want to change the spur drive out to a Rim drive soon..Have a great day..


----------



## ken morgan (Feb 22, 2022)

Wow said:


> Ha. Ha.. That's what I get for doing my home work and trying to read on ArboristSite at the same time..At 75, i'm not as good at multitasking as I once way.. Ha. Ha.. I never noticed the dates. The good news is at 3:20 on Tuesday Feb, 2022. I finished my daily class for Tuesday already.. Ha. Ha.. Now to get some sleep. IF it's not raining manana I plan to cut more wood..That Echo cs590 is clean and ready to show it's self off..I want to change the spur drive out to a Rim drive soon..Have a great day..


GTG have fun! be careful, saws are a blast and if you screw up a pain  especially if you are tired.


----------



## Wow (Feb 22, 2022)

ken morgan said:


> GTG have fun! be careful, saws are a blast and if you screw up a pain  especially if you are tired.


On line classes. I study at the end of my day. After midnight doing lessons for the next day. I can take a day off every now and again but I try to stay in the upper part of my class. Almost two years at that. Taught myself to read before I was 6. Overactive mind. Study almost everything. Today a friend said Red Widow spider then said, bet you never heard about them. I said Florida, live in pine scrub and sand dunes. She laughed and said. Wow. That's how I got my nick name. Ha. Ha. Once I met a Veterinarian at a friends house over lunch. We chatted and he brought up dogs. I replied, yes, they have 39 pair of Chromosomes. That Vet became a friend. Tonight I've been reading about Mummies in Egypt. I love watching videos about tree work and even built my sawmill. Busy living. I guess ill have to take a break to die. Ha. Ha. Actually, in reality, I figure it's probably gonna be an accident or snake bite. But unless I drown while sailing I plan to die with my heavy size 12 boots on. Ha. Ha. Good evening, uh, morning. TTYL


----------



## Cricket (Feb 25, 2022)

Wow said:


> I'm wondering, Could the Sheriff be related to the suspect? Looks like same Last names except one has an E. Very close names if I read it correctly. Maybe a distant relative. I know two relatives almost same name. Families came from Europe years ago at different times. I understand that happened a lot back at Ellis Island.


----------



## Cricket (Feb 25, 2022)

I have a friend whose side of the family just a few generations back changed theirs (think "Lozano/Lozana") to differentiate themselves from a serious black sheep.


----------

